# Solved: kindle fire?



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

I just got a Amazon Kindle Fire tablet from my daughter and it's new, but after 20 minutes of use the SCREEN START FLICKERING and this device is all new to me. What can I do? Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The battery has been fully charged?


----------



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes it is fully charged and I even tried it while it was on the charger.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If there is nothing in the User Guide about your issue, contact them for help or a replacement.


----------



## uselbi (Aug 21, 2004)

I contacted customer service and they will send me a replacement. Thanks to all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

